
Show HN: Check promo video of my app for net worth tracking – BalanceViewer - artem31
https://youtu.be/oTSrMhNa0QQ
======
artem31
Hi All,

My name is Artem, I'm a founder of BalanceViewer. This IOS app was created to
minimize time on tracking net worth, income and expenses without linking bank
accounts, registration or providing any sensitive data about yourself.

I would be happy to hear your feedback about:

App: [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/balanceviewer-personal-
finance...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/balanceviewer-personal-
finance/id1476048552?ls=1)

Site: [https://www.balanceviewer.com/](https://www.balanceviewer.com/)

or promo video :)

In case of any questions, feel free to ask!

------
valachio
Some feedback for you.

Personally I'm not very comfortable with inputting all of my finances into an
app.

Maybe others see it differently. I personally think it's a bit of a taboo
topic and would prefer to keep it private in my own brain as opposed to
listing it all down in an app.

~~~
artem31
Thanks for the feedback. Its hard to track the progress using brain only (at
least for me). Many people even provide access to their bank accounts to allow
the apps to track finances automatically. We are at the middle. To give a
balance between privacy and simplicity of tracking :)

